# Unusual Sexual Issue



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't cum when I get intimate.

I find this extremely unusual as I've heard my entire life how a lot of guys bust right after entry and how premature ejaculation is pretty common.

I can get the job done myself no problem, with or without the use of porn, just NEVER with someone else. 

Been on a sexual level with 4 different girls, same problem. This problem has significantly damaged one of my previous relationships. 

I can get aroused fine, stay aroused fine, I just can't peak... I figure this has got to be a mental issue, some kind of mental block in my brain... 

Does anyone have any advice how I might solve this rubix cube? 

I've got a girlfriend I've been with for a while, we're pretty comfortable with each other and she's relatively open minded.. 

Everything is welcome.


----------



## Keenly2 (Apr 2, 2010)

do you have some sort of desire or fetish the woman could use to help?


for example i like head a lot more than i like sex


----------



## Macko (Apr 2, 2010)

Sometimes, guys get so used to the feeling of their own hand, that they have a hard time reaching their "peak" by the feeling of a woman's vagina. This is understandable, of course, because no vagina can ever match the tight grip of your own hand! The best thing to do is to stop masturbating - at least for a few months - but continue to regularly have sex with your girlfriend. This will "retrain" your penis to associate the sensations of the vagina with climax. The more you do this, the easier it will be to orgasm when you have sex.


----------



## Twiztid Juggalette (Apr 2, 2010)

mayb u should let her cum an finish u off wit a blowjob or handjob or somethin
u could always try diff styles of sex, bondage, diff postitions, stuff like that


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2010)

Macko said:


> Sometimes, guys get so used to the feeling of their own hand, that they have a hard time reaching their "peak" by the feeling of a woman's vagina. This is understandable, of course, because no vagina can ever match the tight grip of your own hand! The best thing to do is to stop masturbating - at least for a few months - but continue to regularly have sex with your girlfriend. This will "retrain" your penis to associate the sensations of the vagina with climax. The more you do this, the easier it will be to orgasm when you have sex.


That sounds about right. I'm willing to give this a go. Should I consult a doctor about doing that? I've heard if you don't get off your body kind of does it itself via nocturnal emissions, just want to make sure it's all 100% safe. 

The longest I've gone without doing it myself is like 3 or 4 days, can't imagine a month! But I'll give it a try, and I'm pretty sure that would help.

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I appreciate them.


----------



## logzz (Apr 2, 2010)

Dude this sounds like a fetish issue. A lot of people have issues male or female with this. Do you have any thing in particular?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 2, 2010)

just get down with some kinky shit


----------



## Twiztid Juggalette (Apr 2, 2010)

lol trust me, kinky shit works


----------



## boseke420 (Apr 2, 2010)

well the problem might b masturbation because i knew this guy that had the problem but he stopped masturbating and in a few months he was fine i wish u the best bro for u and ur girl 

much love 
-boseke


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2010)

logzz said:


> Dude this sounds like a fetish issue. A lot of people have issues male or female with this. Do you have any thing in particular?



Could be that too, plus I'm a much more visual person, and she can't go very deep with oral, which I'm really into..


----------



## logzz (Apr 2, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Could be that too, plus I'm a much more visual person, and she can't go very deep with oral, which I'm really into..


That could be it man you have to get into it thinks about it idk Try it with the lights on and buy her something you like.. you know? Best of luck


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 2, 2010)

try to finish with her on top 
while looking at your hands on her tits 
and ass revirse cow girl


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Apr 2, 2010)

Macko said:


> Sometimes, guys get so used to the feeling of their own hand, that they have a hard time reaching their "peak" by the feeling of a woman's vagina. This is understandable, of course, because no vagina can ever match the tight grip of your own hand! The best thing to do is to stop masturbating - at least for a few months - but continue to regularly have sex with your girlfriend. This will "retrain" your penis to associate the sensations of the vagina with climax. The more you do this, the easier it will be to orgasm when you have sex.


Good call Macko. I had the same problem with a girl I went out with a few years ago. I had broken up with my ex about 2 months before I met her and hadn't had any nookie for about 4 months. I was having to fake orgasms because she thought there was something wrong with her (starfish). Regular masturbation de-sensitizes and usually decreases penile width. If you quit for a month or so you will be able to get a load off much easier. Just relax, empty your mind and take it slowly. You don't have to go at it like a sewing machine. 
Just remember, any more than 30 seconds and you're doing it for her......


----------



## Dr Greene (Apr 2, 2010)

*Perhaps you could school her on your body. Maybe she is just performing with you the way that she learned with other dudes and your body simply responds differently. Sit her down and have yourselves a little hands-on sex education class.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

my advice to you is pump your chick for however long than when you get bored, just pull out your cock and start pulling on it in front of her face and then bust like that. works for me


----------



## Ring'n (Apr 4, 2010)

Get some rest, dont smoke yourself out before getting some, and find a woman that drives you nuts....
Soon enough you will be a one minute man yourself...lol

It is all about your level of excitement, but proper rest and for some reason smoking yourself out also play`s a factor.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Apr 4, 2010)

logzz said:


> That could be it man you have to get into it thinks about it idk Try it with the lights on and buy her something you like.. you know? Best of luck


good solution!!!there is something about watching your cock plunge a tight vag!!!


----------



## nubiebud (Apr 4, 2010)

Try some anal, no not on yourself either. Ask your GF or whomever to let you have a go.
It's a new world out there to conquer. Give it a go.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL yeah...keep your hands from doing it and the pussy will stand a better chance...been there LMFAO


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't cum when I get intimate.
> 
> I find this extremely unusual as I've heard my entire life how a lot of guys bust right after entry and how premature ejaculation is pretty common.
> 
> ...


have you tried sex with a man yet? gay is the new straight.


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 4, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That sounds about right. I'm willing to give this a go. Should I consult a doctor about doing that? I've heard if you don't get off your body kind of does it itself via nocturnal emissions, just want to make sure it's all 100% safe.
> 
> The longest I've gone without doing it myself is like 3 or 4 days, can't imagine a month! But I'll give it a try, and I'm pretty sure that would help.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys, I appreciate them.


Within ur answer is ur problem. U have a masturbation prob bro take a break and beat it (no pun intended). Once u get over ur love of ur hand u will realize that puss iz where itz at.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 4, 2010)

hey padawan, do you do opiates regularly? i find it takes hours to bust nut when im on opiates, sometimes even when im just drunk


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 4, 2010)

U ever tried fukin her feet. Man nuthin better than nuttin on sum pretty toes


----------



## esquire (Apr 4, 2010)

stop beating it and lay of the opiates. if she is that ugly, close your eyes and make up some visuals. im sure we have all done it.


----------



## redivider (Apr 4, 2010)

haven't had time to respond a lot lately.

but this is just golden.

so you're telling me that you're fucking your girl and you can't get off... try fucking a guy.... 

if stickin it in the vag ain't doin it, stick it in the @ss..... if the first time you go in you dont think that's tight... then you got a sorry excuse of a dick.... 

and also, stop jerking it so often. i mean once a week is fine, but if you wack off enough to not get off with your girl, you're doing it waaaaaaayyy too often.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

maybe if you gave that old lady with the tits some action, she woulda shown you how to get your rocks off


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Apr 4, 2010)

Older women rock!! They'll teach you things your mother never could.


----------



## sadie (Apr 9, 2010)

I am a licensed hypnotherapist, who happens to also enjoy getting high on my off time. Hypnotherapy is a practice of being taken into a deep state of relaxation on order to open the mind and retrieve and remove emotional and mental blocks that interfere with your daily life. I sense a block here for you and I don't think more porn or crazier extreme props etc. are the key. You used the word intimacy which indicates you are a deep soul to some extent (not trying to get freaky here) and have a desire to experience intimacy with sexual arousal and of course cumming. Sounds normal and wonderful. So what's the problem? That is what you need to find out. Where's the block. If your girlfriend is patient and open she will wait and support as you figure this out. More often than not a physical issue such as the one you describe is linked to an emotional issue. 

Good Luck in your decision 
Hang in...Very courageous of you to put this out there by the way. You sound brave enough give hypnotherapy a try


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 9, 2010)

maybe he's gay? and might not know it yet?
not being insulting... serious question.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> maybe if you gave that old lady with the tits some action, she woulda shown you how to get your rocks off


lmfao


Yeah I'm pretty sure I pinpointed the problem. Someone else said it earlier, gotta lay off the solo stimulation. The feelings are quite different and I'm too familiar with what I've known. No pussy is tighter than a hand imo.

Thanks for the compliment, but I think forums such as these are a great place to discuss these kinds of things. It's all anonymous for the most part.


----------



## KUSHMAN901 (Apr 9, 2010)

try role playing ,lingere, have sex in unusual places (the thought of getting caught makes the sex even better) and as far as the oral deep throating of the rod u know what u must do teach her she will get use to it and oh if none of the above dont help ask for a threesome lol 

anyway good luck


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 9, 2010)

do you use condoms? i know even dispite my chronic masterbation as a teenager, i never had a problem so long as i was unshielded. granted i was in a couple serious relationships with girls who were on Depo, so unprotected sex didnt really scare me.

the second that latex went on though, i would fuck for 3 hours and not shoot my wad.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 9, 2010)

latex does me no justice either.......


----------



## Fazz (Apr 12, 2010)

agreed with everyone . do some kinky shit .


----------



## DoWorkSon (Apr 13, 2010)

Is it true "if u dont use it, u lose it" hahaha


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> my advice to you is pump your chick for however long than when you get bored, just pull out your cock and start pulling on it in front of her face and then bust like that. works for me


Hell yes! Lock and load, or unload in this case.


----------



## sheskunk (May 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Hazydat620 (May 21, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> have you tried sex with a man yet? gay is the new straight.


Bump


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 21, 2015)

sheskunk said:


> Bump


You're adorable


----------



## UncleBuck (May 22, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> one time i was laying in bed doing my thing. i was on my back with my erect penis pointing towards the ceiling. there were hands involved. upon ejaculation i looked down at my penis. there was blood pumping out the end of it. and not just a little. i freaked out.


----------



## oldtimer54 (May 22, 2015)

I'm not a Sex Therapist but I did bang my wife at a Holiday Inn Express last night !


----------



## TBoneJack (May 22, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That sounds about right. I'm willing to give this a go. Should I consult a doctor about doing that? I've heard if you don't get off your body kind of does it itself via nocturnal emissions, just want to make sure it's all 100% safe.
> 
> The longest I've gone without doing it myself is like 3 or 4 days, can't imagine a month! But I'll give it a try, and I'm pretty sure that would help.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys, I appreciate them.


I'd say go for a month without your hand or your girlfriend. If you go a month with no ejac or stimulation, I bet you'll have no trouble peaking once you get in that pink glove again.

As I've gotten older, I find that marijuana helps both me and my wife get "there" with more intensity than when we were 20. Do you smoke before sex?

Do you or your gf have kids? When our last child moved off to college, my wife and I were like on permanent honeymoon. I had to be careful of dehydration from fluid loss, and it hasn't let up since.

Have you thought about seeing a sex therapist? Your insurance might even pay for it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 22, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I'd say go for a month without your hand or your girlfriend. If you go a month with no ejac or stimulation, I bet you'll have no trouble peaking once you get in that pink glove again.
> 
> As I've gotten older, I find that marijuana helps both me and my wife get "there" with more intensity than when we were 20. Do you smoke before sex?
> 
> ...


Yep, that's what did it, but it took a little over 3 months

Smoking has the same effect on me, makes sex much better


----------



## Moldy (May 22, 2015)

If you don't love her it can make squirting difficult. Anyway, I've issues with whores before and can't get off. Oh well, I have a great wife!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 22, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't cum when I get intimate.
> 
> I find this extremely unusual as I've heard my entire life how a lot of guys bust right after entry and how premature ejaculation is pretty common.
> 
> ...


have you noticed yourself, or at least your eyes being directed at anything out of the norm ? if you have...maybe you have a new liking...or are you getting up there in age? good luck


----------



## panhead (May 22, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> have you tried sex with a man yet? gay is the new straight.


Oh this is some funny ass shit , how the fuk did I miss this the 1st time around , havent made it to the end yet but bless the member who brought this back to life , cant wait to read the responses .

The anal warning from Nubiebud was a good one


----------



## panhead (May 22, 2015)

sadie said:


> I am a licensed hypnotherapist, . I sense a block here for you , You sound brave enough give hypnotherapy a try


Abra Cadabra , i sense this is getting better & better by the minute .

I sense you own a pair of shoes 

LMAO Big time .


----------



## panhead (May 22, 2015)

Oh the responese in this thread were golden , not laughing at the problem you had pada but the responses are too rich 

Consider yourself lucky , when ya get my age nothing works right & its permenant .


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

you're over thinking


----------



## AbsentSin (May 27, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't cum when I get intimate.
> 
> I find this extremely unusual as I've heard my entire life how a lot of guys bust right after entry and how premature ejaculation is pretty common.
> 
> ...


Its called delayed ejaculation, I suffer from the same thing. First time I had sex I didn't climax. Its the opposite of premature ejaculation.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hahaha. Thats funny. But really though..its the new thing for straight guys to try gettin a bj from a guy...dont understand why but hey whatever blows your dress up.


fdd2blk said:


> have you tried sex with a man yet? gay is the new straight.


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have the same "problem" sometimes makes you a beast in the sheets though. However I found if I almost totally pull myself out and then go back in and repeat, the friction at the tip is what actually is sensitive and makes you....produce... Try it if it doesnt work worst that happens is you deep dick your old lady....


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 13, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't cum when I get intimate.
> 
> I find this extremely unusual as I've heard my entire life how a lot of guys bust right after entry and how premature ejaculation is pretty common.
> 
> ...


It could be something subcontious man do you do any drugs I'm not trying to be weird but for sure when I do any amphetamines I can't get up without viagra and when I do I can't get off.... some girls just ain't that good ...... sometimes it's more trouble than its worth..... maybe just subcontiously you know that you don't want or maybe need a kid. It could be many things but start with looking at what drugs you use then go from there


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 13, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> It could be something subcontious man do you do any drugs I'm not trying to be weird but for sure when I do any amphetamines I can't get up without viagra and when I do I can't get off.... some girls just ain't that good ...... sometimes it's more trouble than its worth..... maybe just subcontiously you know that you don't want or maybe need a kid. It could be many things but start with looking at what drugs you use then go from there


It stemmed from excess masturbation. I spent a few years dealing with it and figuring it out. It's strikingly similar to any other addiction people face, it's all chemical reactions in your brain sending those happy signals to your body. Everything in moderation is key, even sex/masturbation, excess is detrimental to your wellbeing


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 17, 2015)

too much porn and not the real thing? Conditions the brain to only respond to a very specific type of sexual stimulus?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> too much porn and not the real thing? Conditions the brain to only respond to a very specific type of sexual stimulus?


Yep, that was exactly the problem


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yep, that was exactly the problem


So ??? Don't leave us hanging! How'd you fix it?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> So ??? Don't leave us hanging! How'd you fix it?


I quite masturbating so often, started working out and stopped watching porn. A few months later the problem was solved


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 17, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> have you tried sex with a man yet? gay is the new straight.


I was going to say this. Have you tried anal with her?

*busted. didnt read till the end.../edit


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 18, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't cum when I get intimate.
> 
> I find this extremely unusual as I've heard my entire life how a lot of guys bust right after entry and how premature ejaculation is pretty common.
> 
> ...


It is a result of your circumcised penis. It has been desensitized over the years from constant contact with underwear and jeans. Abandon all western culture, and engage yourself in man love Thursday. You'll feel more comfortable.


----------



## ricky1lung (Nov 18, 2015)

Just find someone that does it for you.
If it's not happening on its own, you just don't jive.

Find your groove.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 18, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> It is a result of your circumcised penis. It has been desensitized over the years from constant contact with underwear and jeans. Abandon all western culture, and engage yourself in man love Thursday. You'll feel more comfortable.


That's why no such organization in the world recommends circumcision. Over 80% of the world's males are not circumcised. Though many people associate circumcision with Jews, most circumcised males are Muslims. The *United States* has the highest rate of non-religious circumcisions of male infants in the world (32.5%).

In USA: Between 1979 and 2010, the rate of newborn circumcision among males declined from *64.5 percent* to *58.3 percent*, the report found. The rate was highest in 1981, at *64.9 percent*, then declined during the 1980s, rose again in the 90s, and fell again in the 2000s, reaching a low of *55.4 percent* in 2007, the report said.

I want my fucking foreskin back!
My parents were god fearing idiots...


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 18, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> I want my fucking foreskin back!
> My parents were god fearing idiots...


Look at it this way. You could have been born into the satanic 1% and have enough money, and enough stupidity to get a transgender operation and have no penis left.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 18, 2015)

"welp, things could have been worse.."?
I dont follow. Satanic...1%...sex change...wha?
What are you on about?


ASCIIGHOST said:


> Look at it this way. You could have been born into the satanic 1% and have enough money, and enough stupidity to get a transgender operation and have no penis left.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 19, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> "welp, things could have been worse.."?
> I dont follow. Satanic...1%...sex change...wha?
> What are you on about?


you are mad at your parents for being God fearing and cutting off the forskin of your penis. If you were born to parents in the top 1% wealthiest people, they would have worshiped satan instead, and possibly your fucked up life would have lead to a transgender sex operation. Or you would have gotten AIDs. All that money and power lets you do whatever you want. You'd have been much worse off with parents who worship satan.


----------



## so.nice (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't release when you masturbate and when you're having sex get out of your head and listen to her moans and feel yourself inside of her, these two combined will have you explode inside her


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I can't cum when I get intimate.
> 
> I find this extremely unusual as I've heard my entire life how a lot of guys bust right after entry and how premature ejaculation is pretty common.
> 
> ...


Jack off in her mouth after she cums a few times.. tell her to lick or squeeze your balls while you're jacking of in her jaw.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 19, 2015)

Or stop jerking it so much.. maybe use a penis pump to thicken up your cock.. try anal, it's usually tighter.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 19, 2015)

Macko said:


> Sometimes, guys get so used to the feeling of their own hand, that they have a hard time reaching their "peak" by the feeling of a woman's vagina. This is understandable, of course, because no vagina can ever match the tight grip of your own hand! The best thing to do is to stop masturbating - at least for a few months - but continue to regularly have sex with your girlfriend. This will "retrain" your penis to associate the sensations of the vagina with climax. The more you do this, the easier it will be to orgasm when you have sex.


lol sounds like a case of some loose pussy. Got ro fuck with some bomb ass pussy have your dick like what hapened


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 19, 2015)

so.nice said:


> Don't release when you masturbate and when you're having sex get out of your head and listen to her moans and feel yourself inside of her, these two combined will have you explode inside her


That, and fight club


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 20, 2015)

ASCIIGHOST said:


> you are mad at your parents for being God fearing and cutting off the forskin of your penis. If you were born to parents in the top 1% wealthiest people, they would have worshiped satan instead, and possibly your fucked up life would have lead to a transgender sex operation. Or you would have gotten AIDs. All that money and power lets you do whatever you want. You'd have been much worse off with parents who worship satan.


Wow I think you've listened to Alex Jones for much too long.


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Wow I think you've listened to Alex Jones for much too long.


All of history has recordings of devil worshipers. Just like lots of different cultures tell of a great flood, the furthest being east Asia.

Just to review. You agree with my original point in logic, but shun me for humor you dont understand/appreciate. You must have a lot of cool friends.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, all of history has paranoid people like you who are easily manipulated by fear.
Say what you will, but I don't buy the bull.
And, actually I appreciate any sense of humor....


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 20, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Yeah, all of history has paranoid people like you who are easily manipulated by fear.
> Say what you will, but I don't buy the bull.
> And, actually I appreciate any sense of humor....


I don't fear satan worshipers simply because i accept their very minor existence. Say what you will, but my mind is also closed. Look now we'll get nowhere.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2015)

That 5hit said:


> try to finish with her on top
> while looking at your hands on her tits
> and ass revirse cow girl


Haha ya buddy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2015)

try pasting this to your front seat back.... works for me and everybody else i know who can't come.







There is something in it for everybody


----------

